# Question about Navy mess kit



## LegKicker (21 May 2014)

Good day everyone,

I have a question about mess kit regulations. I tried to do my own research but I haven't found the answers I was looking for.

I would like to know where to wear jump wings on a naval mess kit. I am a former Army NCO who recently switched as a Naval Officer. I bought a mess kit from a retired Commander, brought it to a tailor shop to get it altered, the tailor did not know where to put them.

I have seen pictures of sailors with their medals on the lapel and dive badge on the "chest part" of the jacket. So, instead of being over the medals it is "at the end of it" to the side. I also seen some people wearing their submariner badge on the cuff. 

Is the regulation different for the black jacket and the white jacket? 

Also, the mess kit came with a white waistcoat, which is in pretty bad shape. Can I wear the mess kit without the waistcoat or is it part of the uniform?


----------



## tabernac (21 May 2014)

The only time I've seen jump wings worn on Mess Kit was as per every other "qualification" badge on Navy mess kit - on the sleeve above the curl. 

As for the waistcoat, you can choose to substitute with a black cummerbund.


----------



## Dipstick (21 May 2014)

LegKicker said:
			
		

> Good day everyone,
> 
> I have a question about mess kit regulations. I tried to do my own research but I haven't found the answers I was looking for.
> 
> ...



In the black jacket, qualification badges are worn above the curl on the left sleeve, and medals are worn on the lapel. In the white jacket, a metal pin-on qual badge is pinned above the medals on the chest. I think there are diagrams in CFP 265.

Either the white waistcoat or the black/branch cummerbund is required. Depending on where you are, you may catch some flak from the "saltier" officers if you decide to wear the cummerbund.


----------



## LegKicker (21 May 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## LegKicker (22 May 2014)

Dipstick said:
			
		

> In the black jacket, qualification badges are worn above the curl on the left sleeve, and medals are worn on the lapel. In the white jacket, a metal pin-on qual badge is pinned above the medals on the chest. I think there are diagrams in CFP 265.
> 
> Either the white waistcoat or the black/branch cummerbund is required. Depending on where you are, you may catch some flak from the "saltier" officers if you decide to wear the cummerbund.



Thanks again for the answer. I have another question that just came to my mind. 

Is the qualification pin the full size one, or should it be a smaller one. If so, where do I get it?


----------



## Dipstick (22 May 2014)

LegKicker said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the answer. I have another question that just came to my mind.
> 
> Is the qualification pin the full size one, or should it be a smaller one. If so, where do I get it?



It's a smaller one, IIRC. Tailor shops sell them, or you can look at places like this - http://www.joedrouin.com/item.php?nbItemID=168&nbTypeItemID=55&nbCatID=9


----------

